# Need ROM suggestions



## stoph8n24 (Jun 12, 2012)

Need a rom suggestion for the new FP5 update, any suggestions??


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

There can be only one!

Rather, there really is only 1. Tweaked 3.x


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

as great as tweaked is, we all encourage others to build more ROMs. given that there are numerous themes/styles with tweak, it makes going to another ROM more difficult. however, that being said, look for this to be a challenge to impress fellow Charge owners (we are a charitable bunch).


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

Nitro is working on FP5 eclipse. Not as feature rich as tweaked, but has always been a solid rom and will likely run a little faster (aosp apps vs tw).

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

